# My take on ABT's



## sitkasmoker (Nov 28, 2010)

I make a buffalo chicken dip that I figured would go great as a filling in an ABT.








Started with some basics, some cooked chicken, hot sauce, ranch, chedder cheese, and cream cheese.  Added in some garlic powder, some cheyenne, and some paprika.  Mixed it all together and stuffed away.







Of course everything got bacon'd and went into a 250 Deg smoker for 2 hours.  This is what I ended up with.







If you make extra filling...Just throw it in the oven till it is warm and just bubbling, Serve with celery or crackers and you have a great dip.  Hope you enjoy.

Matt


----------



## wildflower (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 29, 2010)

We love buffalo chicken dip and make it all the time. Great looking ABT's


----------



## irie (Nov 29, 2010)

These sound delicious! I am definitely going to give these a try.


----------



## flash (Nov 29, 2010)

SitkaSmoker said:


> Started with some basics, some cooked chicken, hot sauce, ranch, chedder cheese, and cream cheese.  Added in some garlic powder, some cheyenne, and some paprika.  Mixed it all together and stuffed away.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


 Well, that doesn't really sound that HOT, HOT, HOT to me. Of course maybe its using that Cheyenne. Maybe some Apache would work better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They do look very good


----------



## arnie (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## sitkasmoker (Nov 29, 2010)

> Well, that doesn't really sound that HOT, HOT, HOT to me. Of course maybe its using that Cheyenne. Maybe some Apache would work better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the creative days that was made to be a homemade hotplate.  Actually I have made this recipe with some Arbol Chile before and it kicks it up pretty nice.  This batch is heading in for the shift tonight so I toned it down.
 

The Cheyenne are a hard to spice to get
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But let me know if you have any Apache....I have been looking for years...lol


----------



## cycletrash (Nov 29, 2010)

these q=views make me hungary


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well your ABT's are looking good and yummO too.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2010)

SitkaSmoker said:


> The Cheyenne are a hard to spice to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they were all "on reservation" status


----------



## rdknb (Nov 29, 2010)

all abts are great lol


----------



## smokin dad (Nov 30, 2010)

love buffalo dip   never thought of in ABTS   will have to try that way some time


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 30, 2010)

I like it, I made some for our Halloween Party, and have an order for Christmas and New Years


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats a great idea man. I love buffalo chicken dip.


----------

